# From the mantis eats monarch thread...



## kamakiri (Mar 2, 2010)

From late last fall (2009):


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2010)

They can and will eat them. However, I wouldn't catch one just to feed it to a mantis. Monarchs are having issues as it is. I get them around here but I won't catch them for that reason.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 3, 2010)

You just happen to have a photo, nice!


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 4, 2010)

Rick said:


> They can and will eat them. However, I wouldn't catch one just to feed it to a mantis. Monarchs are having issues as it is. I get them around here but I won't catch them for that reason.


Yeah, I agree...and just to be clear, this was a wild specimen catching wild monarchs. I wouldn't feed a monarch to a mantis even out of desperation...simply because they are one of my favorite insects and have raised many since I was a kid.



hibiscusmile said:


> You just happen to have a photo, nice!


Well, I am guilty of going 'shutter happy' when I do go out shooting...and then I don't always load up what I shoot to share in a timely manner! At least that topic reminded me about taking that pic.


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 7, 2010)

Should have posted 1 size larger:


----------

